# Mohammed orders 10,000 houses for youth



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

*Mohammed orders 10,000 houses for youth - www.khaleejtimes.com*


DUBAI — General Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai, UAE Minister of Defence and Chairman of Dubai Executive Council, yesterday ordered to start, within one week, work on a project to build *10,000 housing units* for young nationals.


The project, to be implemented in line with the directives of His Highness Shaikh Maktoum bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, will cost around *Dh10 billion*.

Gen. Shaikh Mohammed, who chaired a meeting of the Dubai Executive Council here yesterday, approved the project’s designs, which are inspired Mohammed by the modern local and Islamic architecture.

Gen. Shaikh Mohammed also directed Dubai Municipality, Dubai Electricity and Water Authority (Dewa) and other relevant local departments to immediately prepare the project’s infrastructure.

The project entails model neighbourhoods with public parks, mixed-use entertainment and shopping facilities.

He also ordered formation of a three-member committee with representatives from the Dubai Ruler’s Court, Dubai Municipality and the Executive Council to oversee implementation of the project, which will be built on fast track basis.

Gen. Shaikh mohammed also discussed the strategy of Dubai’s Department of Health and Medical Service until the year 2015 and its development plans to provide excellent standards of treatment services to both nationals and residents.

He stressed the need to upgrade and improve the standards of services offered by the department and to enhance capabilities of staff.

Gen. Shaikh Mohammed also discussed a number of existing and future development projects in Dubai.


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

محمد بن راشد يأمر بمشروع سكني للمواطنين الشباب --- www.albayan.ae


تنفيذاً لتوجيهات صاحب السمو الشيخ مكتوم بن راشد آل مكتوم نائب رئيس الدولة رئيس مجلس الوزراء بصفته حاكم إمارة دبي أمر الفريق أول سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم ولي عهد دبي وزير الدفاع رئيس مجلس تنفيذي دبي بالبدء في تنفيذ مشروع سكني جديد للمواطنين الشباب خلال أسبوع من تاريخه بتكلفة إجمالية تقدَّر بعشرة مليارات درهم ويضم المشروع نحو عشرة آلاف وحدة سكنية فيلا موزعة على مناطق البرشاء والورقاء وعود المطينة. 


وقد اطلع سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم خلال ترؤسه اجتماع المجلس التنفيذي في دبي أمس على المخططات الهندسية للمشروع وأبدى سموه موافقته على التصاميم. كما وجه سموه بلدية دبي وهيئة مياه وكهرباء دبي والدوائر المحلية ذات العلاقة بتجهيز البنية التحتية للمشروع وتهيئتها فوراً.


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

The extra information that is available in arabic basically states that the designated areas will be in - *Al Barsha* - *Al Warqa* - *Oud Al Mateena*.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

allah ya7ftha likim inshalla. 10,000 wa7da saknyah, yalla ya shabab il7een ma 3indkim a3ther 3ashan matzaawajoon.


----------



## Emir of Ketir (Jan 27, 2005)

No problem for Mohammed to announce this project  Funds come from the federal budget.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

The Dubai Executive Council has announced a USD2.7m housing project for UAE nationals. The project will cover areas in Al Barsha, Al Warqa'a and Oud Al Mateena where 10,000 residential units are to be built. Construction is expected to begin within a week.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Emir of Ketir said:


> No problem for Mohammed to announce this project  Funds come from the federal budget.


This isnt the case with this project. The fediral government fund other project. This project is really huge if u know that the population of the UAE nationals in Dubai is about 100,000 is 10% of the UAE nationals will get a luxury villa there. The Dubai government announced the project not the fediral government. I am really surprised because I never though that Shiekh Mohammed would give the youth 10,000 it is even bigger than any other UAE nationals housing projects in Abu Dhabi which is famous of those projects. for the first time I can see a reward of the other projects like the plam and other residental projects.


I just wish that only who deserve houses get them and to do such projects every 5 years maybe.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Are there any pictures released yet?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Proper housing secures future*

Dubai plan for a Dh10 billion housing project is a step in the right direction

All developed nations face a housing problem as their major cities become too expensive for middle class workers and the young. London, for instance, is facing an acute labour shortage among skilled workers such as nurses because property prices are beyond their pay scale.

The announcement by the Dubai Executive Council of a Dh10 billion housing project targeted at young UAE nationals is a welcome step in guaranteeing secure housing for a crucial group.

While the United Arab Emirates has many landmark projects, the key to its future success lies with a stable workforce that knows it can afford to live close to work.

The project, which will incorporate entertainment and utility facilities, recognises the importance of this workforce. It is an important part in the development of the city.


----------

